# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Efedrina Level 100tabs

## bigputte

Have any one seen this or used them? Also if there anyone from spain which can tell me for 100% that these are real or fake. 

The tabs dosent look like the old time Level, it is identical too turkish arsan.

Anyway, I think it is fake, but guys who have used it says it is good.

Regards Putte

----------


## AustrianOAK14

they look fake bro bc the label is poorly labeled i could be wrong i need to ask around for you on this one dog

----------

